# The King's Man: Zweiter Trailer zum actionreichen Prequel-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The King's Man: Zweiter Trailer zum actionreichen Prequel-Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The King's Man: Zweiter Trailer zum actionreichen Prequel-Film*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Oktober 2019)

Sieht anders aus und wirkt irgendwie fremd. Sich neu zu erfinden, ist absolut okay, aber damit kann ich bisher nichts anfangen.

Naja, allein wegen Ralph Fiennes werde ich dem Film dennoch eine Chance geben.


----------



## the_villaiNs (5. Oktober 2019)

Glaube es kommt darauf an, ob se die Action wieder 'unique' hinbekommen - wobei ich da Matthew Vaughn schon vertraue. Der Knackpunkt ist das Journey, welches der Protagonist - also der Neuling - bekommt, Ralph Fiennes wird ähnlich wie Colin Firth agieren - aber denk ich deutlich mehr Screentime bekommen.
So richtig ein Bild was da wie zusammenhängt hab ich aber auch noch nicht raussehen können - 1. WK ok..aber dann die dt. und Rasputin...könnte etwas überladen sein der Plot.


----------

